# fully funded GDA vs BDA?



## Soccer43 (Apr 1, 2018)

Read on the US Soccer website that twenty-three boys Academy clubs were fully-funded in 2016-17 (so no cost to train and develop).  Wondering how many girls DA are fully funded and also, are there DA clubs that have both boys and girls DA where boys are fully funded but not girls??


----------



## Soccer (Apr 1, 2018)

In December US Soccer said only Pat’s and LA Galaxy were fully funded this year on the girls side.  Some clubs had no dues but still had ti pay for travel( Slammers for one) Will that list grow next year?? Not sure


----------



## Desert Hound (Apr 2, 2018)

The new AZ academy is going to be at least partially funded according to what they have said. How much has yet to be determined. They are backed by the MLS team RSL Salt Lake along with their women's side Utah Royals.


----------

